# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Integrimi i shqiptarëve në Evropë

## Albo

E keni vene re se sa shume i lakojne politikanet shqiptare "integrimin ne Evrope". E keni vene re se sa pak flasin shqiptaret e thjeshte per integrimin ne Evrope? E keni vene re se sa shume vemendje u kushton media takimeve nderkombetare qe bejne fjale per integrimin? E keni degjuar fjalimet e bukura te burrave te shtetit shqiptare dhe politikaneve mbi "integrimin"?

Por kush me mire se ata qindra mijra shqiptare qe jetojne ne Perendim mund te flasin me mire se kushdo per integrimin e Shqiperise ne Evrope?! Kush mund tu rrefeje shqiptareve qe jetojne ne trojet etnike te vertetat mbi integrimin, kur vete emigrantet e kane kaluar ate procesin e integrimit ne jeten e tyre ne mergim?!

Ju ftoj qe te hidhni mendimet tuaja ne kete teme per integrimin e Shqiperise dhe shqiptareve ne familjen evropiane. Ju ftoj te flisni per ate integrim qe ju njihni e jetoni dhe jo per ate integrim falls qe propogandohet nga politika shqiptare dhe mediat ne Shqiperi.

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

Integrimi 'falls' qe shitet nga politikanet e Shqiperise eshte 'falls' jo sepse eshte i pamundur por sepse askush nuk e artikulon c'do te thote 'te integrohesh ne europe." Parullat e studenteve te 1990s ishin: E duam Shqiperine si gjithe europa.
Keta studente e profesorat e tyre(edhe ca doktora) jane ata qe udheheqin Rep e Shqiperise dhe jane po keta te cilet sot akuzohen se, me integrim ata kuptojne vetem 'pare, interes personal'...gje qe i lidh logjikisht me burimin e vetem te pares ne Shqiperi: Droga dhe Dajaku.

Pra keta 'udheheqes' e kane keqkuptuar 'integrimin europian' qe do te thote:
te behesh pjese e nje ndertese figurative ku:

Themeli: perbehet nga trashegimia klasike greko-romake

Llachi: perbehet nga besimi katolik-protestant dhe ato qe rezultuan prej tij: kapitalizem, ekonomi tregu, shteti i te drejtes ligjore, demokraci, invdidualizem

Tullat: deri tani popuj Kelte, Anglo-Saksone, Vikinge, e Latine, e Sllave katolike/protestante.

Nqs duam qe rraca Shqiptare te jete nje nga tullat e kesaj 'karabinaje' qe po ngrihet ne Bruxelles ATEHERE DUHET TA KEMI SHUME TE QARTE SE CFARE KERKOHET QE TE MARRIN SI MATERIAL NDERTIMI.

*Perndryshe do mbetemi, sic thote edhe sigla e Portokallise ne Top-Channel:
"SHQIPERI O SHQIPERI: AS EUROPE E AS AZI, SEMAFOR PORTOKALLI"*

Jemi unikal ne te gjithe boten per shkak te pozicionit tone ndermjet Lindjes (Ortodokse/Myslimane) dhe Perendimit (Katolik/Protestant/Kapitalist). Ndoshta po u gjet nje menyre qe te rrime jashte europes, por qe te zhvillohemi e pasurohemi shpirterisht e monetarisht nuk kemi pse te synojme 'integrimin Europian'.

----------


## drini_në_TR

Në lidhje me politikën e përgjithshme të shumicës së politikanëve shqiptar të RSH-së, duke filluar që nga Nano, Berisha, dhe mëtej se goli i tyre është ta fusin RSH-në në Bashkimin Evropian, ta bëjnë RSH-në pjestare të NATO-s, dhe se SUKSESI i qeverisë së rradhës, qoftë kjo PD-iste apo PS-iste, tregohet në fakt nga gjëndja që ka ne lidhje me Asociimin e RSH-së me organizimin e BE-së, mendoj se është një politikë shumë e mbapshtë. Pse e mbrapsht? 
Sepse nuk mund të intregohesh në mesin e një shoqërie pa u introguar sëpari me Vetveten.Nuk mund ta lejosh vetveten të gënjehet se duke u rrethuar nga një shoqëri X apo Y ti bëhesh defakto më i/e mirë seç ishe më parë. 
Mendoj se DEMOKRACIA nuk njeh kufij bote Perëndimore, Lindore, Jugore apo Veriore. Liria është një gjëndje e brëndshme të cilën nëse nuk e gjen mëparë përbërnda teje, mund të shkosh gjeri në Mars, dhe nuk e gjen dot lirinë.

DREJTËSIA garanton demokracinë, rregullon demokracinë. Çfarë është drejtësia në vetvete? Është të respektosh qëniet e tjera të gjalla, dhe të respektosh ligjet e një vëndi, megjithëse këto ligje kaherë kan mangësi, por gjithësesi këto mangësi janë relative pasi mund të jenë në favor të një x personi dhe në disfavor të një y personi. Nëse ne i përulemi më shumë ligjeve që i shërbejnë SHUMICËS së popullatës, rrjedhimisht edhe drejtësia bashkë me demokracinë fuqizohen. 

Rreth integrimin vetësisht them se:
Integrimi fillon pikëspari me vetveten. Por integrimi në çka? Integrimi në paqen e mëndjes dhe të shpirtit, çka kjo të bën njeri më shoqëror dhe të civilizuar.Integrimi me jetën familjare, me jetën në shtëpi, me lagjen dhe shoqërinë që të rrethon dhe me të cilën kalon kohën.Integrimi në jetën e punës dhe kolegët që të rrethojnë gjatë kohës që kalon në punë. Integrimi është të dish sesi të jesh një njeri i/e respektuar në mesin e shoqërisë apo ndërmarrjes ku punon. Njeri i/e integruar je kur bëhesh zgjidhës i problemeve praktike në punë, dhe jo shkak i problemeve dhe rrjedhimisht duke përfunduar i përjashtuar nga puna/(i/e papunë).Integrim do të thotë të mendosh se nuk je vetëm UNI/familja/shoqëria/puna, por se je pjesë e kësaj bote të cilën për lehtësi do ta quaj Kombet e Bashkuara. Kur mendon dhe vepron me Altruizëm, duke kuptuar se ligjet e shteteve të veçanta janë veç rregullator të jetës ditore, gjuhët dhe zakonet e popujve të ndryshëm jan të ndryshme për shkak të pozitës së tyre gjeokrafike, kur harrin të shikosh se megjithëse jemi të ndyshëm nga pamja, por NË SHPIRT JEMI TË NJËJTË, atëherë mund të them se dikush është INTEGRUAR plotësisht në jetën mbi tokë. 
Më vjen shumë keq që shumica e politikanëve të RSH-së janë të gënjyer nga iluzjoni se me hyrjen e Shqipërisë në mesin e vëndeve të BE-së apo të NATO-s, Shqipëria do të jetë defakto më e integruar apo e mirëqënë. Integrimi nuk fillon duke hyrë mes shteteve të Evropës, por pikësëpari duke u integruar në tre pikat e para që përmënda mësipër. Fatkeqësisht politikanë tanë jan aq të mënçur saqë i tejkalojnë tre pikat e para dhe shqetësohen vetëm për të katërtën... Por pa hedhur _hapin e parë_ si mund të hidhni _hapin e fundit_ të dashur politikanë të Republikës së Shqipërisë?... 

Për mua ka më shumë rëndësi që shqiptarët të mësojnë sesi të integrohen me njëri-tjetrin së pari. Të integrohen duke e respektuar njëri-tjetrin, duke ndalur fyrjen në mes të Kuvëndit të Republikës së Shqipërisë, pushtetarët duke respektuar ligjet e drejtimit të Shtetit Shqiptar, gjykatësit dhe prokurorët duke bërë punën e tyre duke goditur me çështje dhe humultime korrupsionin në Shetin Shqiptarë dhe trafikimet e drogës apo të prostitutave që ndodh në shoqërinë shqiptare. Integrim është shteti shqiptar t'i mbroj çamët e pambrojtur, të ndihmoj shqiptarët e Maqedonisë, Kosovës, trojeve të tjera, dhe emigrantëve të saj. 


"_Paqja, Drejtësia dhe Liria është Integrimi më i mirë në jetë._"


_Drini Nosi._

----------


## gurl

Jane disa gjera qe ne duhet ti kuptojme para se te bejme nje hap te tille. Ne rradhe te pare ne Shqipetaret jemi popull shume i shperndare, pa nje besim te perbashket, ku secili mendon per interesat vetiake. 

Ne rradhe te dyte ne nuk kemi kulture respekti ndaj kombeve dhe kulturave te tjera, te cilat i ofron integrimi ne Europe.

Te gjithe Shqipetaret duhet te edukohen per integrimin ne Europe dhe pasi te kemi kuptuar me se miri cfare na ofron dhe cfare mund ti ofrojme, atehere te gjithe se bashku mund te punojme drejt kesaj "deshire".

Ky integrim eshte mese i domosdoshem per te ardhmen, mbi te gjitha ekonomike, e Shqiperise, por politikaneve tane u pelqen me shume te shkojne nga fryn era e momentit.

----------


## Albo

Secili nga ju me lart ka sjelle nje mendim mbi temen:

- Qafiri shkruan se integrimi eshte falls, pasi nuk eshte artikuluar drejt.
- Drini shkruan se integrimi ne Evrope fillon me integrimin e cdo shqiptari.
- Gurl shkruan se nje pengese kryesore eshte mungesa e unitetit kombetar/fetar.

*Integrimi per politiken shqiptare*

E dini se cdo te thote te integrohesh ne Evrope per nje politikan shqiptar? Do te thote qe te mund te dalesh ne fotografi me burra shtetesh te medha. Ne kete menyre, ate fotografi ai politikani shqiptar te mund ta percjelli ne mediat e shumta shqiptare si nje "shenje mbeshtetje te Perendimit per te". Cfare tregon kjo? Kjo tregon dy gjera: a) Vasalitetin e vullnetshem te politikesh shqiptare ndaj Perendimit b) Mungesen e integritetit te njerezve te vegjel qe kane perfunduar aksidentalisht ne politiken shqiptare. Rasti me i fundit i nje seri bufonatash te tilla ishte ai i Stambollit, ku ne nje darke zyrtare ku merrnin pjese te gjithe, ne krah te presidentit Moisiu (i ulur ne krah te presidentit Bush) nuk u ul vajza e tij sic ishte planifikuar ne protokollin zyrtar, por kryeministri Nano i cili e spostoi vajzen e presidentit 1 karrike me poshte. 

Dhe gara politike me integrimin eshte si ajo loja e fjaleve e kungulleshkes. Te gjitha palet flasin per integrimin me aq pasion dhe me aq seriozitet, aqsa te bejne te mendosh se integrimi do te zgjidhi te gjitha problemet shqiptare. Apo mbaruan problemet e jetes se shqiptareve dhe tani politikaneve dhe shtetareve u ka ngelur pa zgjidhur vetem integrimi?! Kjo ne vetvete perben edhe paradoksin dhe damken me te madhe ne dinjitetin kombetar qe kjo klase politikanesh na ka falur ne syte e perendimit. Politikanet shqiptaret insistojne me nje ngut te pashpjegueshem mbi integrimin, kur per te 100 here Perendimi i ka bere te qarte Shqiperise se integrimi nuk eshte nje ceremoni, eshte nje proces.


*Integrimi per shqiptaret e thjeshte*

Eshte e vertete qe rregjimi komunist u rrezua nga shqiptaret neper sheshet e Shqiperise te cilet i bashkonin fjalet: "E duam Shqiperine si gjithe Evropa", "E duam Shqiperine si Amerika". Sa prej tyre kishin jetuar ne Evrope apo ne Amerike? Shume pak. Por keto fjale ne vetvete perbenin klithmen e nje populli te shtypur e izoluar per 50 vjet qe kerkonte te hapte edhe ai syte e te shihte matane murreve te hekurt te atij rregjimi. Shqiptaret shihnin tek Perendimi ate liri qe atyre u mungonte. Shqiptaret shihnin tek Perendimi ate jete te pasur qe ishte shume ndryshe nga mizerja e perbashket qe ata ndanin. Me shume se nje "platforme politike", thirrjet e shqiptareve perbenin nje deshire te zjarrte per tu njohur me boten perreth, tamam si ai i burgosuri qe del nga burgu pas 50 vjetesh, te cilin me shume se gjithcka e lodh mendimi se cfare do te gjeje matane murreve te erret te burgut.

Plot 14 vjet kane kaluar nga levizja e dhjetorit dhe nese pyet sot nje shqiptar ne rruge se cfare kupton ai me "integrim evropian", ai do te te riprodhoje ne menyre te thate ate qe ka degjuar ne media apo lexuar ne gazeta me mijra here: "te hyjme ne BE", "te hyjme ne NATO", por po ta pyesesh pak me thelle se cfare do te perfitoje ai nga integrimi, ai do te ngreje supet sic i ngrejne jo vetem shqiptaret por edhe deputet e politikane shqiptare. Te kerkosh te integrohesh ne nje shoqeri, pa ditur se cfare do te perfitosh nga ky integrim tregon shkallen e ulet te emancipimit te shoqerise shqiptare qe detyrimisht eshte pasoje e politikave te nje klase politike pa vizion dhe pa nje njohje te problemit. 


*Misteri i integrimit evropian*

Le te vazhdojme pak ate analogjine e te burgosurit qe del nga burgu pas 50 vjetesh. Pasi del nga burgu, gjeja e pare qe i ben pershtypje te jashtezakonshme eshte drita e diellit qe i jep drite gjithckaje qe e rrethon, nje kontrast i thelle ky me erresiren e murreve te burgut. Kjo drite reflektohet edhe ne fytyren e ish te burgosurit qe eshte duke shijuar momentet e para te jetes ne liri. Pasi ecen verdalle si nje endacak qe ka deshire te shkoje e shkeli kudo qe nuk ka qene ne keto 50 vjet, ai mundohet te krahasoje boten e para 50 vjeteve qe ai njihte, me ate qe ai ka para syve te tij. Pemet, rruget, godinat kane ndryshuar pak ose aspak, por ndryshimin me te madh i burgosuri ne liri e shikon tek njerezit. Nese ne mendjen e tij njerezit kishin mbetur ata te 50 vjeteve me pare, vitet kane bere qe njerezit te ndryshojne, te vdesin dhe ai tashme kalon ne nje gjendje shoku. Ai tashme eshte nje njeri i lire, por nuk ka asnje mik, as njeri familjar me te cilin te festoje lirine e tij.

Deshira me e madhe per nje te burgosur qe ka ngrysur pjesen me te madhe te jetes se tij ne burg eshte pikerisht ndjenja e dashurise te humbur ne familje, shoqeri. Ai do te ishte gati te bente gjithcka, per te degjuar qofte edhe nje fjale pershendetje nga ata njerezit ne rruge. Edhe pse kjo mund te tingelloje si dicka qesharake per nje njeri normal, per te burgosurin, shoku me i madh eshte pikerisht ideja se ai nuk do te pranohet serrisht nga shoqeria prej te ciles ai u nda per 50 vjet. Ai e kerkon shoqerine e njerezve te panjohur ne rruge me shume se vete ata, pasi kete akt ai e sheh si shenja e vetme e validimit se edhe ai eshte i denje te jete nje shtetas i denje e shoqerise se lire.

Keto shenja ne shoqerine shqiptare jane manifestuar ne politiken e dyerve te hapura, ne emigrimin ne mase, ne mikepritjen dhe interesin e jashtezakonshem qe shqiptaret tregojne ndaj te huajve, ne etjen per te mesuar gjuhe te huaja, ne deshiren per tu identifikuar apo ndikuar nga shoqerite e tjera perparimtare, ne vasalitetin tradicional te politikes shqiptare. Deri ne kete pike nuk kemi folur aspak per rrugen e integrimit, kemi zbuluar vetem misterin e integrimit evropian shqiptar. Nuk thone kot, qe te kuptosh te tashme dhe te krijosh nje vizion per te ardhmen, duhet pikerisht ti kthesh syte mbrapa nga e shkuara. Shqiptaret jane nje popull i traumatizuar me nje te shkuar te krahasueshme vetem me vuajtjet biblike te popullit te Izraelit.


*Nje popull pa identitet kombetar*

Ajo qe ndjen te ndihet keq nje ish te burgosur ne liri teksa endet i vetem rrugeve eshte pikerisht ideja se ai eshte fillikat dhe i vetem. Ai nuk ka nje familje ku te shkoje, nuk ka nje pune ku te shkoje, nuk ka nje grua e femije qe do ti jepnin nje arsye per te jetuar. Dhe keto mendime te deshperuara e bejne ate te ndihet askushi. Atij i duhet te rindertoje jeten e tij nga fillimi.

Shqiptaret e manifestojne kete krize te brendshme identiteti ne forma nga me te ndryshmet. Fshirja e kujteses kombetare nga pushtimet e 600 vjeteve te fundit, pasuar me nje lavash te trurit ne keto 50 vjetet e fundit ku u arrit te cenohet edhe shpirti i shqiptarit, gjaku, historia, tradita dhe feja. Te gjitha keto kane bere qe shqiptaret te perjetojne nje zgjim nga nje enderr e keqe. Tashme ata nuk dine se kush jane, nga vine, cfare trashegojne dhe detyrimisht nuk e dine se kush jane miqte e armiqte e tyre. Ata njerez qe nuk njohin te shkuaren e tyre, nuk kane se si te shohin rrugen e drejte te se ardhmes.

Ndarjet ne rradhet e shqiptareve te sotem jane te medha, ato variojne nga ndarje gjaku, feje, gjuhe, tradite, histori, politike, krahinore. Cdo popull tjeter ne bote, ne levizjen e vete kombformuese ka patur ne themel te vete nje esence te perbashket qe i ka bashkuar si popull ne nje identitet te perbashket kombetar. Ne shumicen e rasteve, berthama e perbashket e popujve ka qene feja. Kjo nuk eshte e vertete per shqiptaret te cilet jo vetem qe i perkasin feve te ndryshme por nje pjese e mire e tyre jane produktet e rregjimit te vetem ateist ne bote.

Mungesa e identitetit te perbashket kombetar, eshte arsyeja perse politikanet shqiptare e kane me te lehte te flasin per integrimin, nje fjale pa kuptim, se sa per ndertimin e kombit shqiptar qe ne themel te tij ka identitetin kombetar shqiptar. Nje popull pa identitet kombetar nuk mund te integrohet, ai vetem mund te asimilohet. Integrimi evropian eshte nje karrike ne tavolinen e madhe qe mbledh gjithe kombet evropiane dhe mbare botes. Kjo nxjerr ne pah prioritetin e vertete te "integrimit evropian", i cili nuk eshte thjeshte nje integrim ne leter ne NATO apo BE, por eshte formimi i nje identiteti te perbashket kombetar i cili do te hedhi themelet e nje kombi real shqiptar.


*Rruga e integrimit evropian*

Perpara se i burgosuri te mund te varrosi njehere e mire pasigurine e te shkuares se tij, ai duhet ti siguroje vetes nje pune, nje familje dhe nje shoqeri te re me njerez qe e respektojne per ate qe eshte dhe jo per ate qe ishte dikur. Kjo nuk eshte nje sipermarrje e lehte, por eshte ne vetvete rruga e vetme e integrimit ne shoqeri e nje te burgosuri te ndergjegjes.

Ky ne vetvete eshte edhe rruga e integrimit evropian shqiptar. Sot politikanet shqiptare u shesin shqiptareve fjalime mbi integrimin, platforma e premtime. Kete  e bejne pasi kane deshtuar per ta futur Shqiperine ne ate rrugen e vertete te integrimit, rrugen e investimeve, hapjes se vendeve te reja pune, zgjidhjen e problemeve qe hasin shqiptaret, luftimin e krimit dhe korrupsionit. Politikanet shqiptare flasin per integrimin falls, pasi kane deshtuar per te folur per ate integrimin real, ate integrimin qe cdo shqiptar shikon dhe jeton. 

Per shqiptaret integrimi fillon me sigurine e jetes ne vendin e tyre, me garantimin e lirive dhe te drejtave te tyre kushtetuese nga shteti shqiptar, me sigurimin e jetes duke punuar ne vend, me ofrimin e mundesive te shkollimit neper shkolla edhe universitete te femijeve te tyre, me uljen e varferise dhe analfabetit, me perkujdesjen ndaj shendetit, me respektimin e te drejtes se votes se cdo shqiptari qe krijon nje sistem politik legjitim, me krijimin e kushteve te tilla ne vend qe shqiptaret te mund te mesojne, punojne, investojne e jetojne ne vendin e tyre e jo jashte tij. A eshte e mundur kjo? Pergjigjen e gjeni ne suksesin e atyre mijra shqiptareve qe punojne, mesojne e jetojne ne Perendim prej vitesh. Ajo qe ata gjejne ne Perendim qe nuk e gjejne ne vendin e tyre eshte vetem nje MUNDESI, nje SHANS per te ndertuar jeten e tyre nga fillimi. A eshte e veshtire? Sigurisht qe eshte e veshtire, por aspak e pamundur. Me shume se cdo gje, shqiptaret kane nevoje per lidershipin e duhur dhe kohe per te rigjetur identitetin e humbur kombetar.

Persa i perket integrimit evropian, ai ka per te ndodhur jo kur Evropa te jete gati te firmosi ne leter, por kur shqiptaret te kene rindertuar jeten e tyre ne token e te pareve.

----------


## bond james

Mendoj se së pari problemi kryesor është te shqiptarët dhe askund gjeti, së paku shqiptarët pas sundimit diktatorial i cili ja u ka pirë gjith ndjenjat njerzore shumicës shqiptare e cila sot e kësaj dite sën vjen ne vedi, se nji sundim shumë i egër si ai i Enver Hoxhës edhe sot e kësaj dite reflektohet jo vetëm në jetën e përditshme shqiptare por edhe te elita edepsëze politike vazaliste byt.shitëse shqiptare siç është Nano me Mafiacompany-n .
Së pari duhet me fillue prej edukatës në familje që fëmijët dhe brezat e ardhshëm të kenë nje edukatë të shëndoshë , shkollat duhen të kenë kuadro edukativi-pedagogjiko- arsimore të kualifikuar që brezat e rrinj të kenë një kulturë të gjërë dhe tolerante në shoqërin shqiptare .
Sa për konfesionet e ndryshme në shqipëri PSE disa njerëz me gjith shpirt mundohen ti konvertojnë shqiptarët në fe të TYRE që e kanë ndëruar siç është puna e Qafirit , Protestant apo Evangjelist , ai sduhet të haroj se vërtytet e vërteta te njeriu sjanë feja por karakteri i njeriut , edukata familjare, gjeneza gjenealogjike e njeriut e jo pallavrat e nji të shiturit siq pretendon ai. Vallë a mendoni se në europë është gjithëkund ngjyrë roze sepse janë të krishterë katolik apo protestant./besoni se mashtroheni shumë/.
Për me arritën një standard të caktuar ekonomik në  një vend duhet të zgjidhen njerëz të vërtetë të cilët mendojn për popullin dhe ekonomin e vendit dhe jo hajdutë, dhe nji herë e përgjithmonë populli duhet ti votoj ata njerëz me beckground të pastërt e jo antikombëtarë të cilët përveç interesave të një shtrese të caktuar politike për popullin sju shkon mendja që ekziston dhe jo arrogantë-antikombëtare-antishtetërore siq janë klasa politike në vend.
Po pamarë parasysh gjithëçka që duhet të bëjmë si popull duhet neve vet të shtërngohemi dhe të japim nji imazh shumë ma të mirë për shqiptarët në të cilën jam duke punuar  me gjithë mundësit aty për aty ku jetoj dhe punoj në perendim pa e ndëruar fenë se edhe kështu më kan pranuar shumë mirë pa kompleks jam edhe pse jam mysliman.
Përshëndetje

----------


## Pedro

*Integrimi i shqiptareve ne Europe?*
Kjo pyetje, njekohesisht edhe titull i kesaj teme, mendoj qe, se pari, duhet zberthyer ne disa nenpyetje-nenpergjigje te tjera, per te dhene nje pergjigje sa me objektive dhe racionale:

*C´kuptohet me integrim te shqiptareve ne Europe?*
Padyshim, kur behet fjale per integrim te shqiptareve ne Europe, kjo nuk nenkupton anen fizike te saj, shqiptaret fizikisht gjenden ne Europe, por me teper nenkupton afrimin e mentalitetit shqiptar dhe integrimi i tij ne mentalitetin europian. Gjithashtu kjo nenkupton edhe njohjen e vlerave europiane ne kuadrin e demokracise dhe shtetit te se drejtes, si edhe adoptimin dhe aplikimin e tyre ne shoqerine shqiptare.

*A e kane te nevojshme shqiptaret integrimin ne Europe?*
Patjeter, dhe jo vetem shqiptaret, por edhe fqinjet e tyre ballkanike (duke perfshire ketu edhe Greqine, pavaresisht se ajo ben pjese ne Bashkimin Europian). Po te mos e kishin te nevojshem, nuk do te ishim ketu duke folur per integrim.
Shqiperia ka qene tradicionalisht , jo vetem ne vitet e diktatures hoxhiane, por edhe me perpara, nje vend, i cili, perkundrejt Europes tentonte dhe tenton akoma me teper drejt izolimit, sesa drejt hapjes. Shkaqet jane te shumta dhe te shumellojshme. Duhet nje shkrim ose nje teme tjeter per te paraqitur dhe analizuar keto shkaqe.
Nese gjate diktatures hoxhiane shteti shqiptar u veteizolua ndaj Europes (kryesisht Perendimit), pas Ktheses ne 1991, ishte Europa ajo, qe perpiqej te izolohej prej shqiptareve, dhe ne vitet e fundit, pas perpjekjeve te sinqerta te Europes per ti hapur dyert Shqiperise dhe deshires se zjarrte te shqiptareve per ti patur dyert e hapura ne Europe, jane kokat e larta te te gjithe spektrit politik shqiptar ata, te cilat po minojne kete proces dhe po bejne c´eshte e mundur, qe shqiptaret te vetizolohen edhe njehere.

Perse e kane te nevojshme shqiptaret integrimin ne Europe?
Po te pyesesh shqiptaret, nese Shqiperia duhet te hyje ne Bashkimin Europian, pothuajse te gjithe te pergjigjen pa pike ngurrimi: Po.
Po te vazhdosh ti pyesesh, perse Shqiperia duhet te futet ne Bashimin Europian, te shohin sikur ti vjen nga Hena dhe ata vijne nga Marsi, me nje shprehje te atille, qe te thote: Akoma nuk e di ti, perse duhet te futemi ne Bashkimin Europian?!. Dhe mepas te thone, qe pastaj do te behet me mire. Shqiperia do te behet kopesht me lule, hallet tona do te marrin fund me nje te goditur dhe atehere te gjithe do te jetojme te lumtur dhe te gezuar. Eshte njesoj si atehere kur mesuesja e tetevjecares na mesonte, qe prisni sa te hyjme ne komunizem, pa te shohim sa mire do te rrojme. Pra edhe futja ne Bashkimin Europian ka degjeneruar ne te njejten barcalete si ndertimi i komunizmit. Kjo ka ndodhur, pasi futja ne Bashkimin Europian dhe integrimi i shqiptareve ne Europe nga nje _qellim_  i caktuar, drejt se cilit duhet synuar, eshte kthyer ne _mjet_  i mashtrimit propagandistik per te rrembyer voten.
Per mendimin tim, shume e rendesishme ne vleresimin, nese Shqiperia duhet apo jo te futet ne Bashkimin Europian, ka te beje me _perceptimin_  dhe _reflektimin_  e kesaj ceshtjeje prej te gjithe shoqerise ne vija te trasha dhe prej secilit prej nesh me hollesisht.
Si kuptohet nga masat e ndryshme hyrja e Shqiperise ne Bashkimin Europian?
Mund te thuash pa frike, qe pjesa me e madhe e shqiptareve, ne menyre paradoksiale, hyrjen e Shqiperise ne Bashkimin Europian e kupton si nje mundesi per tu arratisur nga Shqiperia. Kjo ndodh tek ata persona te cilet ose nuk dine te mendojne ose pertojne te mendojne.
Pa e ekzagjeruar aspak, nje pjese e mire e shqiptareve, te cilet jane pro hyrjes se Shqiperise ne Bashkimin Europian (pasi ka edhe shume prej tyre, te cilet jane kundra), mund ta krahasosh me nje _teenager_, i cili fiksohet pas nje shembulli, psh nje rock-star, dhe pa e ditur mire se cfare kerkon, thote, qe une dua te behem rock-star, sepse ai ka fame, biles shkon edhe deri aty sa te pretendoje, qe te kesh fame, duhet te jetosh sipas motos sex, drugs & rock ´n roll. Jane persona, te cilet mendojne me lidhje te shkurtra. Keta lloj personash zgjohen nje dite prej ditesh, ne rastin me te mire atehere, kur trokasin ne dyert e pensionit, dhe shikojne, qe e kane gabim, por c´e do, eshte shume vone.
Vetem nje pjese, per fat te keq, akoma e vogel e kupton, qe integrimi ne Europe nenkupton dicka me teper sesa thjesht pjesemarrje neper organizata nderkombetare, ose sic flasin me pompozitet politikanet tane te nderuar neper organizatat euro-atllantike. Vetem keta e kuptojne, qe integrimi ne Europe eshte dicka me teper sesa te shetiturit pa nevojen e vizes neper te gjithe kontinentin europian. Integrimi ne Europe eshte dicka me teper sesa te paguash gjithandej me Euro.
Te jesh europian eshte menyre jetese dhe te menduari. Te jesh europian do te thote te duash dhe te respektosh jeten, veten dhe fqinjin. Do te thote te njohesh dhe te besh pjese e atij shteti te se drejtes, te cilin po perpiqet te ngreje i gjithe komuniteti europian. Do te thote te zbatosh ligjet dhe te respektosh ate shtet. Te jesh europian nuk do te thote te humbasesh identitetin tend kombetar, do te thote te mendosh ne nje nivel me te larte, ne nivel europian, gjithnje duke ruajtur karakteristikat kombetare.
Per fat te keq, Shqiperia eshte akoma shume larg kesaj menyre te jetuari dhe te menduari. 

*Kush e ben integrimin?*
Qeveria? 
Kjo e sotmja, jo! As te mos shpresojme fare!
Kreu i sotshem i spektrit politik?
As te mos e cojme neper mend! Ata nuk kane asnje interes ne integrimin e shqiptareve ne familjen e madhe europian, biles kjo gje do te ishte fundi i perfitimeve te tyre ilegale. Por edhe sikur te donin, ata e kane treguar, qe nuk dine te drejtojne Shqiperine drejt integrimit ne familjen europiane.
Po kush, atehere, do te beje te mundur kete integrim?
Jemi vete ne, secili prej nesh, cdo individ, dhe shume mire e thane edhe disa me lart, qe integrimi fillon tek vetja.
Ne gjithe keto vite me kane mbetur cekan ne koke fjalet e ish mesuesit tim te religionit, z. Wolf, i cili, pavaresisht se asokohe e ironizonim, perpiqej te na mesonte gjera te vlefshme, kur thoshte:
Baza e demokracise eshte Individi. Nepermjet Individeve shprehet pushteti ne demokraci, por qe kjo te funksionoje, duhet se pari, qe cdo Individ te krijoje mendimin e tij te pavarur dhe te arrije te gjykoje me llogjike. Vetem atehere kur cdo Individ mendon llogjikshem ne menyre te pavarur, atehere merr kuptim te plote pushteti i maxhorances ne demokraci.
E permenda kete, pasi jam i bindur, qe vetem ata qe e kane analizuar ne menyre empirike, jashte kontekstit te propagandave te castit, dhe e vleresojne nevojshmerine e integrimit te shqiptareve ne Europe, vetem keta mund ta bejne te mundur kete integrim, duke ua shpjeguar me durim edhe atyre, te cilet jane kunder dhe duke i ndihmuar ata, te cilet akoma nuk arrijne te gjykojne llogjikshem. Dhe atehere nuk ka asnje politikan barkderr, i cili ti kundervihet vullnetit te shumices.
Por duhet shume pune. Duhet jashtezakonisht shume vullnet. Duke ia vjedhur citatin e meposhtem Presidentit te ri te Republikes se Gjermanise, Prof.Dr. Horst Köhler, te thene sot, nder te tjera, ne fjalimin e mbajtur pas betimit, po e mbyll njehere per njeher kete shkrim:
Semundja sherohet duke luftuar shkaqet, dhe jo duke pershkruar simptomat.

----------


## ASupremeIllyria

SHume interesante kjo tema edhe shume mendime dhe mund qenka hedhur per te qartesuar pyetjen e Integritetit te Shqiperise me Evropen. Megjithese ju pergezoj per kritikat dhe opinionet individuale mbi kete teme por me ne fund ngelet pyetja: Si do te behet??? 

Me respekt: nje shqiptare e larguar

----------


## Kryeplaku

Nje personalitet i zgjuar - qe fatkeqesisht nuk po me kujtohet emri i tij ne kete moment - kishte thene "Europa po nxjerr djath europian, domate e patlixhana europiane etj. vetem Europian (qytetar) nuk po nxjerr". Pra mendimi im eshte se nuk ekziston asnje integrim europian sepse pavaresisht te hapave qe po ben Komuniteti Europian nuk ekziston nje Europe e bashkuar. Ekzistojne shume Europa, ekziston Europa e Frances, Europa e Gjermanise, Europa e Anglise, Europa e Italise, Europa e Greqise sidhe Europa e SHBAs- dmth si e do SHBA Europen ta shohi. 
I vetmi integrim qe duhet te bej Shqiperia eshte ai drejt stabilitetit, zhvillimit, ruajtjes se drejtave te njeriut, ruajtjes se drejtave demokratike etj. etj. etj. Nese ben keto Shqiperia atehere nuk ka nevoje per asnje integrim europian. Nuk ka nevoje Shqiperia te ndroj identitetin e saj kulturor e kombetar ne saj te nje endre qe na shesin disa globaliste ose disa politikan te cilet kan gjetur "integrimin europian" si valium per popullin ose besojne se problemet e nje populli mund te zgjidhen nga procese qe tejkalojne kufinjte dhe pergjegjesite e nje shteti. 

Me pak llafe, "integrimi europian" eshte nje pergjithesim ose nje reklame -perderisa Europa nuk na ploteson neve vetvetiu nevojat tona psh. nuk mundet Europa te zbatoj te drejtat politike brenda ne Shqiperi, kjo eshte ne doren e shtetit- qe si te vetme pasoj ka qe ne Shqiptaret t'i themi genjeshtra vetes tone. T'i themi vetes se jemi nje dicka tjeter - jemi Europian- dhe se kemi mundesira me te medha, ne kundershtim me te verteten, dhe si perfundim ngrime nje politike ne baza te gabuara.

----------


## wittstar

Albo shkruan:

" kush me mire se ata qindra mijra shqiptare qe jetojne ne Perendim mund te flasin me mire se kushdo per integrimin e Shqiperise ne Evrope?! Kush mund tu rrefeje shqiptareve qe jetojne ne trojet etnike te vertetat mbi integrimin, kur vete emigrantet e kane kaluar ate procesin e integrimit ne jeten e tyre ne mergim?!"

  Dhe Albo ka te drejte kur thote se emigrantet mund te japin nje gjykim realist ne kete pike.
  Integrimi i shqiptareve ne Europe i cili ka filluar ne nivelin ndershteteror te pushtimit ekonomik te Shqiperise nga Gjermania,Italia dhe Greqia eshte nje vetvrasje per popullin shqiptar.
Eksperienca ime  si emigrant ne Gjermani me meson se keta njerrez duan te na zhdukin si komb.
Pra ne vend qe te degjojme fjalet e te shiturve Berisha,Nano,Dokle,etj duhet te mendojme dhe
te organizohemi per te shpetuar vendin nga asimilimi dhe shkrirja gjithmone e me e pershpejtuar e Shqiperise ne Bankat europiane.
Une jam 14 vjet ne Gjermani dhe kam perjetuar ne kurriz genocidin gjerman kunder popullit tone
pas viteve 1990. Keta njerrez nuk na duan por na urrejne.Pra edhe ne duhet te organizohemi
dhe po te jete e nevojshme ne nje lufte partizane (jo terroriste) kunder manjateve gjermane
italiane,greker.Kete lufte do ta kishim qe nga fillimi te humbur po mos te benim aleance me
imperializmin amerikan.(Nje mbijetim i Shqiperise pa Ameriken eshte nje iluzion veteshkaterrues) E kuptoj qe i huaji nuk durohet ne vend.Por alternativat jane:
1 Te zbojme europianet ne aleance me Ameriken ,dhe te mibjetojme.Cmimi do te ishte haraci
qe kerkon cdo fuqi e madhe. 
Ose
2. Ta hame sa krahu ,te futemi ne Europe pra te zhdukemi si entitet etnik-ekonomik neper bankat europiane.

  Germany go home!!!

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

        Gjermani moj e pabese
        Te shkela se me bere ftese
        Ta dija c'ke nen lekure
        Nuk do te shkelja kurre       Author Wittstar

----------


## Zarathustra.

Vizioni im eshte ky.

Qe te integrohen shqiptaret kane nevoje te CIVILIZOHEN. Kultura sociale eshte ajo qe te barazon me Europen dhe qe percakton apo influencon shume zhvillimin ekonomik te nje vendi. Nje komb pa konflikte sociale, i pa destabilizuar, dhe me ekuilibra te qendrueshem, perfaqeson nje ambient perfekt per progres dhe begati. Me tej ky komb shpalos civilizim te larte. Ne thelb integrimi nuk eshte asgje tjeter vecse ngritjes se stadit te civilizimit. Qe te civilizohen shqiptaret duhet te nenshtrohen nen ligj, rregull dhe disipline. Kjo per shqiptaret arrihet me hu, apo me bukur e thene me nje dore te hekurt.

  Filozofia e mencurise dhe e civilizimit vullnetar eshte sa idiote, dhe jo reale per shqiptaret, po aq edhe parazite. Ne nuk kemi per tu civilizuar kurre ne emer te idealeve demokratike boshe por vetem nga disiplina dhe rregulli i imponuar. 

Kudo mund te lexojme se peng civilizimin shqiptar apo integrimin ne Europe e mban konflikti i brendshem. Shqiptaret thjesht nuk dine te tolerojne, te bisedojne, te bejne marveshje, te bashkjetojne pa konflikte, pra te ruajne ekuilibret e brendshme, qe jane baza e civilizimit te cdo shoqerie. Politika shqiptare eshte modeli me perfekt i ketij mentaliteti. Eshte simboli i sjelljes shqiptare. Kur politikani sillet si xhahil, kur ai flet plot urrejtje, inat dhe meri, kur ai nuk di te shtrengoje duart me kundershtarin politik, te debatoje me te, te bej marrveshje dhe kompromis, shume njerez  te thjeshte dhe te paafte per te bere analiza per "mire" apo "keq", e perceptojne sjelljen e idhullit te tyre si sjellje normale dhe te paranueshme, keshtu qe edhe ata urrejne, shajne, inatosen, nuk tolerojne etj etj. 


Me tej per te kuptuar se kush e mban peng civilizimin dhe integrimin shqiptar mjafton te analizojme faktin se cili ka qene goditja me e madhe ndaj civilizimit shqiptar gjate ketyre viteve qe ne perpiqemi te integrohemi ne Europe? Kur eshte shkaetrruar me shume morali civilizues ne shqiperi, si ai i rregullit, disiplines, respektit, institucioni te shtetit, morali i punes, i merites, i sakrifices, e ndershmerise.

----------


## Ermali-AL.....

Kur do vje  kjo dite qe ter e presim me pa durim , te jetojme  me  lirisht dhe  te na jipen shance me shume per  te  emigruar  ne BE dhe te zhvillohemi  me shpet , qe te arime ne nje nivel te larte  ekonomik dhe  zhvillim njerzor . 

Na intereson te futet  dhe maqedonia ne  BE si dhe vendet fqinje po   munden 

Shpresoj qe te futemi ne BE ne vitin 2010 

BYE

----------


## bond james

*Përse Shqiptarët smund të hyn në europë*  :sarkastik:   :Lulja3:  
Së pari deri sa në politikë kan hy njerëz fukara të udheheqin shtetin ky shtet as që mundet me ëndruar për në europë.
Përse e them kët .
Së pari të njejtët ideologë që  e kan shfrytëzue dhe dhunue kët popull me egërsirën e tyre diktatoriale janë duke u shitur në demokratë dhe njerëz me kulturë të gjërë nëpër europë, por e vërteta se këto janë ata fatlumë që jo vetëm që e vjedhin shtetin dhe taksapaguesit shqiptarë por kanë bërë pasuri maramendëse prej këtij populli të vobekt por punëtor shqiptare i cili disi ka humbur  orientimin në kët tollovi dhe ndryshim ekonomiko-social dhe sdi se kah tja mbathë.
Kisha thëne se integrimi nuk është vetëm ikje dhe punësim kah europa siq ëndrojnë disa shqiptare por së pari ekonomia shqiptare duhet me pasur disa rregilla ku europjanët e mëdhej(siq janë Françezët , gjermanët, italianët, britanikët etj) të munden me i blerë aksionet në ekonomite e ndërmarrjeve fitimprurrëse dhe të rrjepin edhe më shumë popujt e vegjël dhe tje ju imponojnë rregullat e tyre në çdo cep të jetës kjo është interesi i vërtetë i bashkimit europjan, se ka disa vite që mundohen ta fusin në europë edhe zvicrën por deri tani skan pasur sukses se zvicra është shumë e pasur dhe dojn që edhe ekonomin zvicrane ta gllabërrojn, por deri tash pa sukses .
Ky është nji mendim imi i cili edhe reflektohet te zvicranët të cilët janë kundër europës së bashkuar dhe mendoj se edhe shumica e mediave e pasqyrojnë nji të ardhme të zymtë pär europën e bashkuar sepse deri tani asnji federacion shtetesh ska funcionuar në europë .
Sflasim për SHBA-t
përshëndetje

----------


## Cofferati

Pse s`mjaftoi lidhja islamike ku u futem?Rroft Partia e Punes!

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

*Dikur*: studentet dolen me parrullen " E duam Shqiperine si gjithe Europa"
*Sot:* 15 vjet me vone Shqiptaret ende nuk dine sa eshte popullata, rregjistrat e gjendjes civile jane ne katrahure, 'laissez faire' capitalism po lulezon duke shkaterruar ambjentin dhe nervat. Ende nuk jane kryer zgjedhje te pakontestueshme. Parja eshte bere motivimi kryesor per njerezit te cilet kane humbur cdo pike identiteti Shqiptar a krenarie e te qenurit nga jane.

*PROBLEMI*: Shpirti i Shqiptarit, sic thote Albo, eshte i korruptuar, i helmuar, i semure rende. 

*Zgjidhja:* Fillo nga zemra. Pasurohu vete shpirterisht/financiarisht e shpernda 'thesaret' qe do te mbledhesh bujarisht. Kjo te jep te drejten te qortosh kur sheh Shqiptare qe sillen si derra nder fushat pjellore.

*Rezultati*: Njohja e vetvetes e me pas integrimi aty ku te jete me mire.

----------


## miko

Pershendetje Albo per temen.




E pra dhe kjo eshte nje pyetje e cila mund te interpretohet nga secili prej nesh ashtu sic kupton ai integrimin ne BE.


Per nje pjese te popullsise shqiptare,integrimi ne BE mund te shihet si nje shprese,si nje drite ne kete tunel te erret ne te cilin ndodhet Shqiperia.

Per nje tjeter pjese te popullsise,integrimi ne BE,shikohet si nje iluzion,si nje genjeshter,nga e cila edhe sikur te realizohet nuk kemi c'fitojme,pervec humbjes se identitetit kombetar e shume e shume justifikime te tjera.


Personalisht me pelqen te bej pjese tek kategoria e pare,por duke patur opinionin tim persa i perket pyetjes se kesaj teme.

Jam i mendimit qe,integrimi i Shqiperise ne BE eshte nje shprese reale per tu bere shqiptaret me se fundi pjesetare te kesaj familje.
Dikush do te thote:Po ne nuk na do asnje shtet europian ku vemi ne "zbathur"?
E pergjigja eshte qe ne cdo familje ka dhe nje "femije i keq",dhe ne realisht per europen jemi femija i keq,i cili nuk vihet ne vije me asgje.

Cdo te thote kjo verja ne vije?
Kjo verja ne vije do te thote ne rradhe te pare ndryshimi i mentalitetit shqiptar,i cili eshte faktori me i rendesishem qe ne kemi ngelur kaq mbrapa.

Duhet te mesojme te respektojme kriteret qe ve BE,pasi jane ato kritere qe flasin per:Shtet drejtesie,per demokraci te vertete,per respektimin e te drejtave te njeriut e minoriteteve,etj.......

Me vjen keq kur bisedon me nje pjese te mire te rinise shqiptare dhe mbas nje konkluzioni nxjerr,qe ne shqiptaret jemi katandisur si Rraca me e paster ne bote(me kujton pak a shume predikimet e Hitlerit).
Ku vemi keshtu ...................
Duhet te mesojme te respektojme cdo individ cdo shtet,dhe mbi te gjitha te jemi sa me shume paqesor,dhe dipllomate te sukseshem persa i perket interesave te atdheut.

Integrimi ne evrope nuk do te thote per popullin shqiptar mbarimi dhe eliminimi i problemeve te tyre,perkundrazi me integrimin ne evrope fillon nje lufte tjeter,lufta e kapitalismit te vertete,per mbijetesen e ekonomise tone,per ruajtjen e kultures dhe identitetit kombetar etj.

Integrimi ne BE, do te thote me shume shanse per zhvillimin e vertete te shqiperise,duke u bazuar ne bashkepunim me shtetet e tjera te ketij komuniteti.

Integrimi ne BE do te thote mbylljen definitive te kapitullit te injorances politike.

Personalisht mendoj se integrimi i Shqiperise ne BE dhe NATO,jane dy shancet dhe njekohesisht dy bastet qe duhet te veje populli shqiptar me vetveten,pasi integrimi ne keto dy struktura nuk eshte vetem veper e nje  force politike,por eshte nje veper kombetare.
Duke qene si e tille duhet qe ne te gjithe me se fundi te ulim koken dhe te punojme ne te vertete,per zhvillimin ekonomik-social te Shqiperise,sigurisht secili me forcat e tij.

Por duke folur per integrimin dhe per mentalitetin shqiptar nuk duhet te harrojme qe ne rradhe te pare shembullin e mire duhet ta japi pushteti popullit,ai pushtet qe do te punoje ne te vertete per plotesimin e plot 39 kritereve qe kur te vije ajo dite te na jipen,do te duhet ai pushtet te jete shembullor jo vetem ne shqiperi por edhe ne arenen nderkombetare.

Shqiperia eshte gjeografikisht pjese e Europes,ajo duhet me patjeter te jete dhe anetare me te drejta te plota te ketij komuniteti,pasi nqs ne jemi te bashkuar dhe punojme sistematikisht jemi shume here me te mire nga disa shtete te cilet jane tashme pjesetare te ketij komuniteti.

E pra jane shume faktore qe nuk na lejojne te hecim perpara,dhe nga keto personalisht dua te theksoj qe jane->Edukata sociale-politike, dhe ndryshimi rrenjesisht i menyres se menduarit te Shqiptarit te thjeshte,qe cdo gje e pret te vije gati nga BE ose USA.



Me vjen keq se akoma ne Shqiptaret nuk e kemi kuptuar se cfare do te thote Demokraci,sepse nqs e kishim kuptuar kete termen nuk do te gjendeshim ne gjendjen aktuale.


Le te shpresojme qe do te vije ajo dite kur Shqiperia nuk do te beje debate nqs ka drita apo jo,por do te beje debate balle per balle,per interesat e saj me shtetet me te fuqishme europiane.

Nuk mund te kete integrim te Shqiperise nqs nuk zgjedhim te jetojme ne menyre paqesore me fqinjet tane sado te keqinj i konsiderojme ne ata.

E pra sic thashe me siper nuk na ngel asgje tjeter neve qe nuk kemi gje ne dore,vecse te shpresojme qe do te vije ajo dite e bukur kur flamuri kuq e zi do te gjendet ne sallat me te ndritshme europiane.


Ja kalofshit mire

----------


## Hyllien

Kjo eshte thjeshte nje iluzion qe nuk ka per te qene kurre realitet, pasi qe te behet realitet do te thote qe Evropa te na trajtoj si njerez(perfshi ketu rracistat e Greqise), do te thote qe te na japin ndihma konkrete perpara se te futemi dhe jo te na tallin sic ben banka boterore qe di me qindra raste skandaloze shkeljesh qe ata kane bere ne Shqiperi. Nje nga Shembujt jane vleresimet mbi Hidrocentralet qe firma Lahmayer International ka bere, qe ishin 5 fishin e shifrave aktuale qe jepeshin nga homologet slloven, dhe Banka Boterore deshte te detyronte ISPH_[Instituti I Studimeve dhe Projektimeve Hidroteknike)(tashme nuk ekziston me si Institut se nuk i shkonte per poshte partise socialiste, demokrate dhe Evropes ne pergjithesi qe deshin te vidhnin me shumice)_, institut me vetfinancim qe te shiste projektet e bera ne kohen e Enverit, per shifra qesharake, dhe te fillonin punimet me 5 fishin e cmimeve. Cdo te thote kjo per ne ? Do te thote qe te ngelemi ne borxhe per dekada te tera, mos kemi kurre rritje ekonomike, pasi dhe ate qe do kemi do na merret direkt.

E dyta, duhet te na lejojn te bejme studimet tona mbi te kaluaren pasi te gjitha bibliotekat mbi Ilirine ndodhen jashte atdheut(Padova psh) apo dhe te na japin kopje(pasi ste jep njeri origjinal, ose te na lejojn te bejme studime) te librave historik qe na jane vjedhur(rasti i fundit i Kroacise me vellimin e shtate te Illiricum Sacrum). Kjo eshte e domosdoshme se meqe do jemi ne Evrope asnje sbesoj te kete endrra te semura per ndonje bashkim me lufte, por ama te gjithe kane te drejten te dine historine e tyre. 

Un integrimin nuk e shof si ndonje Plan Marshall qe Evropa do kete per ne, por te pakten te pakten, te mos talli ****** me Shqiptaret, mos ti perbuzi, ti trajtoj me te gjitha te drejtat, dhe ti rijapi mbrapsht ato gjera qe i takojne, ne mos nje integrim pa keto gjera do ishte nje asimilim i mirfillte nga fuqite e medha, qe un jam totalisht kundra.

----------


## dallandyshe

[COLOR=Black][B]Integrim i shqiptareve ne Europe=emigrim+migrene(largim me dhemje koke)=MIGRIM(shkurt)  :oh:  

Keshtu e mendojne shqiptaret .....une skam c`them ia pash te mirat migrimit tim ....
por tani po mendoj si te kthehem perseri.....me mire ja le shtetit te ardhshem shqiptare...patjeter dhe carmatojses se popujve.....po Izraelit ci duhen gjithe ato mbushje berthamore po dhe murri rrethus qe i ben vetes ne tokat e tjeterkujt.... ishalla nuk plasin se do te na mari te ligat.....

po Anglia dhe Amerika qe po flasin per integrimin te shqiptareve ne Europe perse i  prodhojne armet luftarake dhe jane te paret per prodhim dhe shitje ne vendet e varfra .....po ne shqiptareve pse na detyrojne qe te hyjme ne NATooo dhe ne BE pa kerkuar ndryshim te kufinjte...... po atehere si do ta rrisin mirqenien shqiptaret dhe si do ta largojne varferin kur pasurit e tyre vidhen nga Europa....apo duke derguar trupa speciale ne Afganistane, Irak apo  Bosnje ....pse keshtu do te pasuroheni ju ......
Flasin e flasin politikanet tane e nje verre ne uje bejne.... pse nuk bejne kete....ne duam nga ju Europe demshprembilin dhe kthimin e truallit tone te Camerise ....i kemi te gjitha me dokumenta dhe fakte por nuk kemi deshire.....
faljen ne radhe te pare per gjithe masakrat qe kan ber ndaj ketij populli... lejen per tu kthyer perseri ....ligjin qe ti mbroj ....dhe kompesim ne para per gjithe keto vite qe shteti grek i ka bere Camerise..... hehe nuk jan pak (60vjete roberi)po miliona para qe do ti kthehen popullit shqiptare....atehere do te shikonit se ku calon gomari....hehe pse greku po na afrohet.... me mire po na kruhet... ne hage duhet te ket vendin........e dim  sa prapaskena bejne .....shqiptaret te mos  qendrojne indiferent apo me frik se mos pasurohen came.....e cili cam ka mbetur pa u lidhur me te gjitha zonat  shqiptare.....hehe perfitimi i deshmshperblimit grek do te largoje varferine do ti jap mirqenien qe ne na duhet.....atehere ne nuk kemi pse lusim boten dhe europen te na lejoj te hyme ....por bota dhe Europa do te vi tek ne .....dhe ne do jemi me koken larte ....krenare... do te na drejtohet kurrizi nga perulja....
kaq per integrim te shqiptareve.....

----------


## dallandyshe

Lodhja e teper qe po bejn kreret e shetit shqiptare presidenti dhe kryeminstri i Shqiperise duke u keputur oshkuret sa lart e poshte....

E drejta ime si shqiptare e integruar ne Evrope por si individ ....do te kerkoja qe me pare prej shtetit shqiptare te bejne integrimin brenda vetes...

Te kisha mundesi t`u drejtohesha presidet Moisiut dhe kryeministrit por pa i share kete radhe por me u lutur...
Ju lutem zoterinj pushtetar parlamentar partiake.... gjithe kete enegji qe harxhoni duke lypur neper bote , a mundeni qe  nje pjese ta harxhoni ne ngritjen shpirterore te shqiptare ?

Jane miliona shqiptare ne Shqiperi, Kosove, Mal te Zi, Serbi, Greqi dhe ne diaspore qe vertet e duan intergimin tone ne Eurove por me pare duam te bejme  perpjekje qe te afrohemi me njeri tjetrin.
Zoterinj:-nuk mund ti leni grindjet tuaja politike te pakten per nje dite ....t`ju shikonim gjithe perfaqesuesit e partive politike kudo qe ndodhen te mblidhen ne nje kuvend te perbashket pa u grindur mes vetes, por duke u takuar, folur, buzeqeshur njeri-tjetrit, duke treguar se sa gje e kendshme eshte per gjithe shqiptaret kudo qe ndodhen qe tju shohim se bashku qofte dhe nje dite...

Nuk kerkoj gje te madhe vetem te mbidheni bashke  nje dite si ajo 28 Nentorit ...
Eshte dita me e bukur per kombin tone...
Ti gezohemi egzistences se Shqiperise si nje rezistence e forte ndaj gllaberimit fqinj...
Ju lutem zoterinj eshte pak e veshtire per ju por jo e pamundur ...nese mblidheni nje here , dy here .... mbase miqesoheni mes vetes, kuptoni sa e rendesishme eshte per ne shqiptaret ngritja shpirterore per ti pare kreret tane bashkarisht..

Te gjitha mundesit i keni...shikoni perudhen e "Lidhjes se Prizrenit", kushte te veshtira komunikimi, luftra  nga te gjitha anet, por shqiptaret u mblodhen ne nje kuvend per te miren e kombit... 
Ndersa ju megjithese i keni kushtet nga me moderne, telefonin, kompiuterin, makinen lluksoze, avionet, sekretaret, parate etj ....por ju mungon kryesorja deshira, prej fodullekut, prej kapricos, jeni duke rendur kush te kap "mollen e ndaluar"-pushtetin.
Ndalojeni pak revanin tuaj zoterinj shqiptare!
Mblidhuni ne nje kremtim madheshtor ne nje feste te perbashket....
Nese mendoni  se ne dejet tuaja ka mbetur ndonje fije gjaku shqiptari...
Bejeni kete veprim zoterinj, nese mendoni se keni pak ndjenja atdhetari...

Nese e beni kete veprim zoterinj, do te na beni te ndjehemi  se jemi njerzit me te lumtur ne bote!
Do te jete mbrekullia shqiptare!

----------


## tom pullings

Me sa kuptoj une, pyetja e pare qe kerkon pergjigje eshte: SHQIPERIA ESHTE VEND EVROPIAN? Kuptohet, jo vetem nga pikpamja gjeografike...
Pastaj mund ti pergjigjemi pyetjes fillestare qe ve Albo...
Ndarja ne ndjeshmeri, ne fjale dhe ne veprim qe ekziston midis njeriut te thjeshte dhe politikanit eshte diçka qe ndodh kudo mbi ç'do teme. Eshte problemi i politikes se sotme, pergjigjja nuk mund te kufizohet mbi Shqiperine.
Opinioni im personal, qe bazohet mbi eksperiencen time te ceket dhe te ngushte, eshte se, sidomos nga pikpamja individuale, ne jemi evropiane denbabaden. Kam pershtypjen se shqiptaret - te pakten ne Itali - jane ata qe integrohen me teper dhe me mire ne jeten e perditshme te nje vendi te huaj. Prisni, mos filloni te me flisni per protektoret e prostituave dhe shitesit e droges, nuk eshte aty qe dua te dal. Flas per thjeshtesine qe kemi per te mesuar gjuhen (dakord, kush vjen nga nje fshat i humbur i Dibres e aìka me te veshtire), per "zgjuarsine" qe na ben te kapim thjesht traditat dhe zakonet e vendeve evropiane ku shkojme, menyra si nuk mbyllemi ne nje komunitet tonin ne menyre patetike si bejne te gjithe (marokinet, senegalezet, kinezet, arabet ne pergjithsi, deri edhe ukrainasit e ungarezet ne Itali...). Mundohen edhe tanet ne Itali ndonjere te bejne te tilla gjera, por, mua te pakten, me duken mjaft qesharake. Veshtiresite per integrim nuk vijne zakonisht nga fakti qe jemi shqiptare, por nga fakti qe kemi kaluar diktaturen me te eger te gjithe koherave. 
Kjo sjellje ka kuptim kur shqiptari eshte emigrant, jo kur eshte ne Shqiperi. Pra, NESE SHQIPERIA ESHTE VEND EVROPIAN, TE JESH ME TE VERTETE SHQIPTAR ESHTE TE JESH ME TE VERTETE EVROPIAN. PRA, HUMB VLERE FJALA "INTEGRIM" sepse behet gje e panevojshme. 
Ndoshta keto gjera i keni thene ne nderhyrjet e meparshme, nuk arrita ti lexoj te gjitha. 
PERSHENDETJE.

----------

